# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Đất Lành resort - Lagi - Bình Thuận!

## sale.datlanhresort

Chào cả nhà! Em là một thành viên nới toe của cả nhà nè. Mọi người cho em làm quen nha!

cả nhà cho em ít đất để giới thiệu về Đất Lành resort nơi em làm nha!

Năm 2009, Đất Lành resort được xây dựng trên diện tích rộng hơn 10ha và có bờ biển dài hơn 500m. Cái tên Đất Lành phản ảnh sự bình yên vốn có của một vùng đất mà chắc chắn sau những ngày mệt mõi vì mưu sinh, du khách đến đây sẽ được tận hưởng với sự hài lòng.
Những hàng dừa xanh được chăm bón cẩn thận đã bắt đầu tỏa bóng, đơm hoa kết trái chắc chắn sẽ níu bước những người đã một lần đến đây bởi cảm giác yên bình. Bãi biển hoang sơ, sạch sẽ của một vùng đất dường như chưa có dấu chân người ngày đêm rì rào sóng vỗ sẽ cho du khách những cảm giác khó quên. 
Những ngày nghỉ tại Đất Lành Resort, du khách thỏa thích đắm mình trong làn nước biển trong xanh, tham gia những trò chơi câu cá, kéo lưới, dù lượn, mô tô nước… Biển và trời mênh mông hòa quyện trong màu xanh thăm thẳm cho chúng ta cảm giác một ngày nào đó sẽ trở lại vùng đất này.
Với 44 phòng, đầy đủ tiện nghi, khu hồ bơi thoáng đãng rộng 500 m2, 2 sân tennis đủ tiêu chuẩn, bờ biển dài hơn 500m du khách sẽ hài lòng với một khu resort mình đã chọn. Sự phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo, chuyên nghiệp và thân thiện của nhân viên Đất Lành Resort sẽ làm quý khách có những ngày vui. Chưa hết, giá cả hợp lý và những chế độ khuyến mãi sẽ làm những ai khó tính nhất cũng lưu luyến khi chia tay.

Cùng với bờ biển dài và địa hình đồi núi, hoang sơ, rất thích hợp cho loại hình teambuilding và tổ chức các sự kiện. Phòng hội nghị dành cho 50 người được trang bị trang thiết bị hiện đại cùng với không gian nhà hàng rộng lớn, sang trọng, là nơi lý tưởng để tổ chức các sự kiện và các dịp kỷ niệm của công ty, tổ chức.

Nếu cả nhà có nhu cầu du lịch, khám páh, nhớ liên lạc với em nha!

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Hồng
Phòng kinh doanh - Đất Lành resort
Cel: 01656216522
Skype: sales.datlanhresort
email: thienthankiao@yahoo.com
Web: datlanhresort.vn

Rất vui được làm quen với cả nhà!

----------

